# where is the Blood in blood out mural



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

The mural cruz painted at the end of the movieDoes anyone know where its at? What condition is it these days?


----------



## bluebyrd86

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>YOU HAVE TO ASK "LA ONDA" FIRST!!</span> :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 23 2010, 02:03 PM~16701427
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>YOU HAVE TO ASK "LA ONDA" FIRST!!</span>  :biggrin:
> *


They havent replied to my Emails :dunno: I told them "I took out a Tres punto for my carnal, SOY CHICANO"! but they keep forwarding me to some guy named Popeye, He says he'll take me under his wing (What ever that means)


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 23 2010, 11:42 PM~16702308
> *they keep forwarding me to some guy named Popeye, He says he'll take me under his wing (What ever that means)
> *


Stand up guy right there.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 23 2010, 04:42 PM~16702308
> *They havent replied to my Emails :dunno:  I told them "I took out a Tres punto for my carnal, SOY CHICANO"! but they keep forwarding me to some guy named Popeye, He says he'll take me under his wing (What ever that means)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 23 2010, 04:42 PM~16702308
> *They havent replied to my Emails :dunno:  I told them "I took out a Tres punto for my carnal, SOY CHICANO"! but they keep forwarding me to some guy named Popeye, He says he'll take me under his wing (What ever that means)
> *


UNDER HIS WING.HMMMMM!THEN YOU HAVE TO GIVE HIM YOUR CHON CHON!


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 23 2010, 11:34 PM~16708320
> *UNDER  HIS WING.HMMMMM!THEN YOU HAVE TO GIVE HIM YOUR CHON CHON!
> *


But that doesnt make sense, I'm not gay.....HEYYYY WAIT A MINUTE!!!!! :around: :barf:


----------



## Fonzoh

YALLS CRAZY :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THAT MURAL :uh:


----------



## regalman85

No pinto beans for you my Mexican friend pure Texas BBQ. :naughty:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Feb 24 2010, 12:14 AM~16708639
> *YALLS CRAZY :biggrin:  :biggrin: BUT WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THAT MURAL :uh:
> *



STR8 UP :yes:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

I also want to check out Mr. Cartoons graffiti wall, A lil member told me its near 3rd and Alameda Downtown. didn't sound too sure though...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

hahahahaha


----------



## Amahury760

damm all u fools made me laugh for a minute.... :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: thanx.....what time is the next show... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## miguel62

I always wanted to go to that pine tree in the movie but no one in LA knew what i was talking about.....maybe they didnt film blood in blood out the movie in East Los...  dont really know


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 24 2010, 08:29 PM~16716380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


didn't they chop it down :0


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 24 2010, 11:59 PM~16719211
> *didn't they chop it down :0
> *


I think the Mafia was behind it :guns:


----------



## 67 hollywood

i am miklo so my cuzins say hahaha great movie though vatos locos forever ese


----------



## elmo

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 25 2010, 08:47 AM~16720994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 25 2010, 02:04 PM~16722645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOMIE I LOVE THAT MOVIE IN THE PEN POPEYE WAS PUNCHING MY TIME CLOCK I SEND YOU TO HELL WITH BIG AL!!!!!!!!! LOVE THAT MOVIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 24 2010, 11:59 PM~16719211
> *didn't they chop it down :0
> *


Fuck i dont know i think they did cause no one know where it was at when i was in East LA....


----------



## Flex Dogg

"and now for my brown brothas_ sorry .. no tortillas_"


----------



## mando

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Feb 25 2010, 11:43 PM~16730154
> *"and now for my brown brothas sorry .. no tortillas"
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Feb 25 2010, 09:12 AM~16721190
> *i am miklo so my cuzins say hahaha great movie though vatos locos forever ese
> *


 Miklo?? Ayyyy Miiii Gueriiiiiito :happysad: Your probation's over  



:twak: Ooooo, ORALE! THE PILLSBURY DOUGHBOYS BACK IN TOWN!


----------



## Flex Dogg

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 25 2010, 11:47 PM~16730200
> *:uh:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## REGAL81

BAD AS MOVIE WAS WATCHING IT LAST NIGHT


----------



## REGAL81

="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WrGS36r75XM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WrGS36r75XM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## REGAL81

="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rB2_dSxkIWc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rB2_dSxkIWc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
THEY EVEN MADE IT IN ANOTHER LANGUAGE


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 25 2010, 10:47 AM~16720994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your the sucker that dustes spider


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 24 2010, 11:59 PM~16719211
> *didn't they chop it down :0
> *


 If they did chop it down I'm going to have to bring back a bunch of pine cones back from Chicago and start planting them all over EAST LOS :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 26 2010, 11:04 PM~16734731
> *="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rB2_dSxkIWc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rB2_dSxkIWc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> THEY EVEN MADE IT IN ANOTHER LANGUAGE
> *


and that impala became Foxy Brown


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 27 2010, 02:19 AM~16740055
> *and that impala became Foxy Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hittin3's

Classic Movie


----------



## Esoteric

mural is long gone


----------



## Esoteric

ask the homie who painted it he might be able to get you the adress
http://www.myspace.com/adanhernandezarte


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Feb 25 2010, 11:43 PM~16730154
> *"and now for my brown brothas sorry .. no tortillas"
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 27 2010, 02:19 AM~16740055
> *and that impala became Foxy Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



orly?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 12:39 PM~16750215
> *orly?
> *


if he says so, anaconda was that 6 fo in dont be a menace.


----------



## luxurymnte8788

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 27 2010, 10:15 PM~16746405
> *ask the homie who painted it he might be able to get you the adress
> http://www.myspace.com/adanhernandezarte
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 27 2010, 10:15 PM~16746405
> *ask the homie who painted it he might be able to get you the adress
> http://www.myspace.com/adanhernandezarte
> *



I got in touch with him, He sent me this message  


Ey, homy, good to know u. The mural was not actually painted on the wall at the drainage ditch, it's here in San Anto and we just had it unveiled for the Cine Festival's showing of La Mission with Ben Bratt and Jesse Borrego. Now it's back in storage. If you want to check out my fine art prints go to: www.adanhernandezprints.com. Thanx for the comments and take care. I gonna be showing at The ChimMaya Gallery in LA soon.


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 24 2010, 01:34 AM~16708320
> *UNDER  HIS WING.HMMMMM!THEN YOU HAVE TO GIVE HIM YOUR CHON CHON!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 27 2010, 03:19 AM~16740055
> *and that impala became Foxy Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## boyloks1

THIS SHIT HERE WILL MAKE A MAN EL POTENT BUT U AINT GOIN TO NO PROM SOON. CHECK THIS OUT.. OH YEA THATS NICE....... SO"S IT ..............


----------



## OKJessie

You might grow your hair out and act like a vato but you still smell like chorizo pig!!!!


----------



## andreaf28

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 22 2010, 08:32 PM~16693650
> *The mural cruz painted at the end of the movieDoes anyone know where its at? What condition is it these days?
> *




no, im trying to find it myself. however i did go see el pino!...and as soon as i know how to browse this site i shall post those pictures up!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by andreaf28_@Jul 12 2010, 07:21 PM~18030334
> *no, im trying to find it myself. however i did go see el pino!...and as soon as i know how to browse this site i shall post those pictures up!
> *


i went too


----------



## alex75

taco fiesta in the house :0


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 13 2010, 01:18 PM~18036915
> *taco fiesta in the house :0
> *


all day urrday! :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

:0


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 13 2010, 01:16 PM~18036366
> *i went too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where is that at?


----------



## ro4life66

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 13 2010, 01:16 PM~18036366
> *i went too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that pic is bad ass homie!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Jul 16 2010, 11:25 PM~18066471
> *Where is that at?
> *


----------



## Mr Mejia

I talked to Jesse Borrego a month ago. He owns a shop here in San Anto, Tx. Its called Krazy Vatos. I asked him the same question. He said its in some warehouse in 3 pieces and the guy who painted it, also in San Antonio. was going to put it together again some day and display it. 

but yeah its still around.


----------



## OKJessie

ORALE MILKWEED.. :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

Yur Not My Blood Carnal! Im Cutting Yu Off Like They Did My Pinche Leg!


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817HUSTLER

la mission is the follow up movie to blood in blood out, it had sum good lowriding in it, but the whole gay thing kinda resembled sum broke back mountain action but on a lowrider tip


----------



## supercoolguy

the tree is up the hill by indiana st. and ceser chaves. its still there.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Aug 24 2010, 10:10 AM~18393446
> *the tree is up the hill by indiana st. and ceser chaves. its still there.
> *


----------



## timidioso

Looky looky, canI have some. I like mine rare :tongue:


----------



## southsandiego




----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS+Jul 16 2010, 09:25 PM~18066471-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that at?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats at el pino! right infront on the street
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ro4life66_@Jul 17 2010, 07:59 AM~18068101
> *that pic is bad ass homie!!
> *


thanks  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## maximus63

Hey Cinderella, go find yourself a Fella ~ You're on the clock Bitch !!


----------



## CHUKO 204

:biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

YOULL ALWAYS BE RUNNER UP PUNK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smilingfaces1968

*mural is long gone. tree still there.*


----------



## LA COUNTY

:wow:  :scrutinize:


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 23 2010, 03:42 PM~16702308
> *They havent replied to my Emails :dunno:  I told them "I took out a Tres punto for my carnal, SOY CHICANO"! but they keep forwarding me to some guy named Popeye, He says he'll take me under his wing (What ever that means)
> *



LOL...good response!


----------



## wannabelowrider

I thought there was more than one of those trees in L.A


----------



## joeycutlass

hey cruzito you a tuff mama to find were are those four little g's you owe me :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Damn that's my favorite movie of all time. I had it but it got stolen. Where can I get another one at?


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 26 2010, 10:46 PM~18919207
> *Damn that's my favorite movie of all time.  I had it but it got stolen.  Where can I get another one at?
> *


N/m I found it for like $5 shipped on Ebay


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Oct 26 2010, 09:58 PM~18918655
> *hey cruzito you a tuff mama to find were are those four little g's you owe me :biggrin:
> *


Go change a tire wero....were talking business here... :biggrin:


----------



## luvict60

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Aug 24 2010, 12:10 PM~18393446
> *the tree is up the hill by indiana st. and ceser chaves. its still there.
> *


is up street folsom..indiana alley...I just pas by week ago...


----------



## luvict60

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Jul 16 2010, 11:25 PM~18066471
> *Where is that at?
> *


east L.A h  omie


----------



## joeycutlass

a toda madre o un des madre :cheesy:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Oct 30 2010, 12:29 PM~18947565
> *a toda madre o un des madre :cheesy:
> *


I BROUGHT YOU MONKEYS SOME COCONUTS.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## OKJessie

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## maximus63

El Gallo *****


----------



## joeycutlass

tg1djMrv4w4&feature


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Aug 25 2010, 11:25 PM~18409273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydros4life

good topic homie....


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 22 2010, 01:28 PM~18375850
> *Yur Not My Blood Carnal! Im Cutting Yu Off Like They Did My Pinche Leg!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bmack

LA ONDA DONT SHINE SHOES!!!


----------



## Hydros4life

"You speak Spanish, so do parrots"


----------



## Hydros4life

" I may be white from the outside, but I'm brown on the inside, TO THE BONE." :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life

ok the last one.......

"You should not have done that to my brother, Cruzito, ese! Know what I mean jellybean? You wanna dance? I know a tune, it's called stick and cut. "


----------



## maximus63

Hey Cinderella, go find yourself a fella. You on the clock BITCH
and midnight is coming


----------



## OKJessie

This for cheap times....cheap times!!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Oct 28 2010, 03:50 AM~18929131
> *Go change a tire wero....were talking business here... :biggrin:
> *


Yes Sir?


----------



## woeone23

"There's a ray of sunshine down there in all that darkness...c'mon up here sweetness...c'mon now you keepin all these hungry ******* waitin" 

"Man ain't nuthin but fat on that bone let me get another chop"

"I thought you wanted it!....wanted what!..... my chop"....I don't want his pork chop! I want his life... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

No, I aint never picked no grapes, but I done cut me a bunch. :biggrin:


----------



## Cuban Dave

Take a look in the mirror,Does it snow in Vegas,does a white boy get a VL plaqua?


----------



## Cuban Dave

Cause we from East Los!!! We come out chased by hounds!!


----------



## Cuban Dave

I wanna talk to Meno,Meno. Im not going anywhere till i talk to meno,meno.


----------



## Cuban Dave

befor we fuck up everything that we built! im gonna have a meeting with Bonified! we fight if we have to!prepara los soldados!!


----------



## Cuban Dave

His eyes are brown,cockita brown!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Aug 25 2010, 11:25 PM~18409273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Cuban Dave

They dont know about the chicano U-tuuuurn!! Thats my papi's shot gun! Throw it out the pinche window!This my barrio, they the pinche tourist!!


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

> _Originally posted by Cuban Dave_@Apr 29 2011, 09:02 PM~20451364
> *They dont know about the chicano U-tuuuurn!! Thats my papi's shot gun! Throw it out the pinche window!This my barrio, they the pinche tourist!!
> *


CHICANO U TUUUURN.


----------



## UkrainianMenace

i saw this movie for the first time when i came to USA watched it in Brooklyn. Very good film loved every minute of it. reminds me of the "gangs" in Ukraine that emulated American style.


----------



## joeycutlass

i don't give a damn how that taco eating muphakca was


----------



## Cuban Dave

Yo Fuck these other vatos homes! Yo Chucky come out!


----------



## woeone23

"DEAD MAN WALKIN"..."STEP BACK"..."DEATH ROW IS OVER THER FOR ALL OF CALIFAS"


----------



## woeone23

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Apr 30 2011, 08:27 AM~20453784
> *"DEAD MAN WALKIN"..."STEP BACK"..."DEATH ROW IS OVER THER FOR ALL OF CALIFAS"
> *




"I'M ON THE K-MART PAY AS YOU CAN PLAN"

SO WHAT BROUGHT YOUR WHITE ASS ALL THE WAY BACK TO EAST LOS"......YOU OWE ME FIVE BUCKS I CAME TO COLLECT WIT INTEREST"......."I'M GONNA KICK YOUR ASS MILKWEED"


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Apr 30 2011, 09:31 AM~20453804
> *"I'M ON THE K-MART PAY AS YOU CAN PLAN"
> 
> SO WHAT BROUGHT YOUR WHITE ASS ALL THE WAY BACK TO EAST LOS"......YOU OWE ME FIVE BUCKS I CAME TO COLLECT WIT INTEREST"......."I'M GONNA KICK YOUR ASS MILKWEED"
> *


TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCHHHHHHHHHHH TV MORE WORK :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's some for ya...

Cocaine is America's cup of coffee

She looks a little Bowlegged to me Al. 

For 10 years, I've been star-trekking through the Twilight Zone

Chinga tu madre! I will cut your fucking heart out!


----------



## Cuban Dave

Crusito alive eso beside he's belly up he finish. Yeah he's belly up!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Cuban Dave

Miras es Micklo de la pinta! What should i tell the paroll board?Tell them i said to go suck his Pee Pee! Now wait a minute your majesty this aint the joint! out here the paroll calls the shots!


----------



## Cuban Dave

Im sorry i love this movie too much! im let someone else get some quotes in


----------



## ruedogg8

"Property of Vatos Locos. In case the Dog catcher wants to know!"


----------



## joeycutlass

i like when clavo says "crusito you a tuff mama to find were are those four little g's you owe me?"


----------



## woeone23

:biggrin: "Startin ya on pots and pans.... with the *******"


----------



## chtrone

U should b ridin wit me, not fuckin wit me


----------



## Cuban Dave

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 30 2011, 03:50 PM~20454996
> *Here's some for ya...
> 
> Cocaine is America's cup of coffee
> 
> She looks a little Bowlegged to me Al.
> 
> For 10 years, I've been star-trekking through the Twilight Zone
> 
> Chinga tu madre! I will cut your fucking heart out!
> *


Dam! you beat me to it i was gonna come with the cocaine quote. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Apr 30 2011, 10:14 PM~20457133
> *:biggrin: "Startin ya on pots and pans.... with the *******"
> *


DAMMMM


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

its got to its home


----------



## BigLos

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 22 2010, 07:32 PM~16693650
> *The mural cruz painted at the end of the movieDoes anyone know where its at? What condition is it these days?
> *


"SOME QUESTIONS...YOU DON'T ASK"


----------



## BigLos

"EY...COME ON, IT'S MY PAROLE PICTURE"


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@May 1 2011, 09:25 PM~20463114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "EY...COME ON, IT'S MY PAROLE PICTURE"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Cuban Dave_@May 1 2011, 01:32 PM~20460283
> *Dam! you beat me to it i was gonna come with the cocaine quote. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I love the movie too bro


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 26 2010, 01:00 PM~16734706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD AS MOVIE WAS WATCHING IT LAST NIGHT
> *


pipi dont belong in la onda,we better than that
Madera u part of tha clicka


----------



## woeone23

You know I grew up about ten blocks from here this place blows my mind.....


There goes the lab and clavos money.......


----------



## joeycutlass

give me some chon chon you white bitch


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@May 1 2011, 10:25 PM~20463114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "EY...COME ON, IT'S MY PAROLE PICTURE"
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 585960

I THOUGHT U WANTED IT ??????????? MY CHOP !!!!!!!!!! 
I DONT WANT HIS PORK CHOP I WANT HIS LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

magic tenemos que darnos esqina, te acuardas


why don u go kickit with the polar bears or the maiates,here is estilo toluca.....whats toluca



AM GOIN TO PAINT U LIKE AN AZTEC PRINCESS

all this lines :squint: :scrutinize: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Cuban Dave

Look this is no pinche card game! Lifes a fucking risk carnall


----------



## BigLos

Where did you get that placaso, Little Bo Peep?

Soy de Pico Aliso...

Hey Cindarella, go find yourself a fella...
You're on the clock BITCH! 
And midnight's coming...


----------



## BigCeez

Miklo got paroled. 

:dunno:


----------



## BigLos

Quick question...Is "Cruzito" a NORTENO in real life? I noticed he was sporting a red rag in a few scenes of Blood in Blood out. and when he received his award for best painting he had that shit hangin' from the right side of his pants. Plus I've heard that he has came out in a few "DARKROOM FAMILIA" movies. I've always wanted to know...


----------



## Blue94cady

It was a movie bro and he gets paid to act lol :uh:


----------



## joeycutlass

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@May 5 2011, 02:53 PM~20491974
> *Quick question...Is "Cruzito" a NORTENO in real life? I noticed he was sporting a red rag in a few scenes of Blood in Blood out. and when he received his award for best painting he had that shit hangin' from the right side of his pants. Plus I've heard that he has came out in a few "DARKROOM FAMILIA" movies. I've always wanted to know...
> *


heres his real name 
Jesse Borrego
(Cruz)

heres the names of every actor
http://www.moviefone.com/movie/blood-in-bl...1003743/credits


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@May 5 2011, 01:53 PM~20491974
> *Quick question...Is "Cruzito" a NORTENO in real life? I noticed he was sporting a red rag in a few scenes of Blood in Blood out. and when he received his award for best painting he had that shit hangin' from the right side of his pants. Plus I've heard that he has came out in a few "DARKROOM FAMILIA" movies. I've always wanted to know...
> *


herd he was from texas=


----------



## BigLos

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 5 2011, 08:44 PM~20494886
> *It was a movie bro and he gets paid to act lol :uh:
> *


It was just a question. You fucken' Lame... :twak:


----------



## BigLos

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@May 5 2011, 09:17 PM~20495068
> *heres his real name
> Jesse Borrego
> (Cruz)
> 
> heres the names of every actor
> http://www.moviefone.com/movie/blood-in-bl...1003743/credits
> *


I know all there real names. I just put Cruzito because everyone knows him by that name since we're on the Blood in Blood out subject. Thanks anyway.


----------



## 585960

MOVE ON ****** BEFORE I CARPET MY CELL WITH YOUR BLACK SKIN !!!!!! :uh:


----------



## woeone23

> _Originally posted by 585960_@May 6 2011, 03:27 PM~20499317
> *MOVE ON ****** BEFORE I CARPET MY CELL WITH YOUR BLACK SKIN !!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: sorry unless you got a carton of smokes move on down the line.....


----------



## joeycutlass

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@May 6 2011, 06:51 PM~20500129
> *:biggrin: sorry unless you got a carton of smokes move on down the line.....
> *


sorry no torillas


----------



## maximus63

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@May 6 2011, 12:17 AM~20495068
> *heres his real name
> Jesse Borrego
> (Cruz)
> 
> heres the names of every actor
> http://www.moviefone.com/movie/blood-in-bl...1003743/credits
> *



I didn't know Billy Bob Thorton played "Lightning" 
Shit~ all these years, i never caught that


----------



## joeycutlass

> _Originally posted by maximus63_@May 6 2011, 08:24 PM~20500562
> *I didn't know Billy Bob Thorton played "Lightning"
> Shit~ all these years, i never caught that
> *


i first watched blood in blood out on vhs then dvd. dvd has missing scenes, one seen is missing from both on the back of the cover paco is dancing with a female


----------



## Cuban Dave

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@May 6 2011, 05:22 PM~20499275
> *I know all there real names. I just put Cruzito because everyone knows him by that name since we're on the Blood in Blood out subject. Thanks anyway.
> *


Cruzito was better known for his acting in the 80's sitcom Fame with the name Jesse valasques


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@May 6 2011, 07:38 PM~20500326
> *sorry no torillas
> *


Whooooooo......She's jeloussss!!


----------



## UkrainianMenace

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@May 5 2011, 01:43 AM~20488204
> *Miklo got paroled.
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol film looks terrible


----------



## woeone23

FLIRT ON YOUR OWN TIME ALBERT!!!




> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@May 7 2011, 01:57 AM~20502020
> *Whooooooo......She's jeloussss!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

CHICANO U TURN


----------



## BigLos

Get out of the car! And put your hands on your head!!

Easy, we're tax payers officer McCalister.
EEEYYY...That's a nice placaso you got there. 
You should be riding with me,
Not fucking with me, carnal.

Fuck you, you piece of shit! 
It's guys like you that are killing off our kids.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 7 2011, 10:22 AM~20503286
> *CHICANO U TURN
> *


Puro ricochet


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm still gonna cut that VL placa off of you sissy


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm still gonna cut that VL placa off of you sissy

I may be white from the outside, but I'm brown in the inside...TO THE BONE

Cuidado con el chorizo! might need it for later

Well, there's a can of Chinga tu Madre over there, help yourself

In the daylight??? Its Sunday ese

You asked me once to destroy this mold but I kept it for my protection...and now its yours...you destroy it!!...Jefe


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## Blue94cady

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@May 6 2011, 04:14 PM~20499227
> *It was just a question. You fucken' Lame... :twak:
> *


Thre was no sur or norte it was 3puntos and vatos locos forever !! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@May 6 2011, 04:14 PM~20499227
> *It was just a question. You fucken' Lame... :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: simon :biggrin:


----------



## BigLos

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 9 2011, 06:53 AM~20513229
> *Thre was no sur or norte it was 3puntos and vatos locos forever !!  :biggrin:
> *


I know...like I said...it was just a question because of the red rag...So just leave it alone already. if not...

QUE QUIERES, MALINCHE!!!!

Perdoname Papa...

NOT NOW, NOT EVER!!!
You are dead to me now, like JUANITO!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@May 9 2011, 03:20 PM~20515942
> *I know...like I said...it was just a question because of the red rag...So just leave it alone already. if not...
> 
> QUE QUIERES, MALINCHE!!!!
> 
> Perdoname Papa...
> 
> NOT NOW, NOT EVER!!!
> You are dead to me now, like JUANITO!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cuban Dave

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@May 9 2011, 04:20 PM~20515942
> *I know...like I said...it was just a question because of the red rag...So just leave it alone already. if not...
> 
> QUE QUIERES, MALINCHE!!!!
> 
> Perdoname Papa...
> 
> NOT NOW, NOT EVER!!!
> You are dead to me now, like JUANITO!
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Blue94cady

Simon meklo


----------



## crenshaw magraw

a rain of sunshine on all that darkness down there


----------



## crenshaw magraw

i brought u monkeys soem coco nuts, from quintin


----------



## 585960

POCKETS IS ON THE WAR PATH ????


PAY NO MIND TO CHEAP CONVERSATION HE'S JUST FLAPPING HIS CROW WINGS!!!!


----------



## lil'man

in your dreams pedro ...in your dreams


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

o yea you like busting dope dealers o yea its my lunch break there a blue econoline van down at the zodeeys with 20 keys in the back you will be on the 6 oclock news


----------



## Silentdawg

I cut you off like they did my leg!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

mira mira theirs carmen!


----------



## woeone23

"I'm gonna lick you clean"

"Realthing"....noooooo.....this chump was punchin in on my time clock everyday...what's the gig.."

Your not gonna make it alive off this cell block if I don't get that book and the goddamn money back,

"Your name is in that book Bob....and if I don't stay extra healthly.... the warden's goona find it in his suggestion box,,,,,

Mother fucker......

"hey Bob can I have an extra dessert tomorow?"


----------



## BigLos

Orale, Bonafyde!!! 
That's a fucken' fine pick you got there.
You should give it to one of my bitches!!!

Betta watch yo' mouf sucka.

Put your spear down, Pockets!


----------



## 585960

ITS BABY POWDER BABOSO!!!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

chata ,some coffee!
she's fucked up,we had a party last night !


----------



## 585960

HEY CRUZITO U MADE ME LOOK LIKE A CHOLO !


----------



## 585960

CHUEY............ WHO ARE U FIGHTING PENDEJO ????? :uh:


----------



## Cuban Dave

Tres Puntos!, is gonna pay big time holmes!!!Shut up!We not gonna get them tonight,they gonna be waitiing for us You think I dont want them! You think i dont want El Spider!, I got alittle something for El Spider but we gonna get them in the morning! In the morning but its Sunday! They not gonna be going to mass pendeho!


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## Str8 Klownin

I think they said "chale, orale, si-mon, holmes, ese" x2342342342342343432421392984 times. We need an official count :happysad:


----------



## 585960

COCAINE IS AMERICAS CUP OF COFFEE ! :wow:


----------



## 585960

TELL HIM TO SUCK HIS PE PE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83

que le dijo una nalga al otra nalga?
el de enmedio es hippy....lol


----------



## klasick83

> _Originally posted by Cuban Dave_@Apr 29 2011, 08:39 PM~20451220
> *I wanna talk to Meno,Meno. Im not going anywhere till i talk to meno,meno.
> *


talk to el mero mero........... not nemo :biggrin:


----------



## Cuban Dave

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@May 14 2011, 12:09 PM~20551695
> *talk to el mero mero........... not nemo :biggrin:
> *


gracias para el right spelling but i didnt say nemo :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Oh yeah..pos sabes que Mr. Chales...you're not the rooster here huh, this is my house, entiendes!

 :biggrin:


----------



## 585960

I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO THAT TACO EATING MOTHER FUCKER WAS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REGAL81

EL GALLO *****


----------



## MAZDAT

PACO AGUILAR..EL GALLO *****


----------



## Ragtop Ted

We lost the fucking lab, and Clavo's money!!!!!!!! That pinche loan shark's gonna shit!!!!!!! How we gonna pay him back now??? !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

Ohhhhhh......its john Wayne......I'VE COME TO BUST THE REST OF YA CHICANOS.... :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@May 14 2011, 11:08 AM~20551690
> *que le dijo una nalga al otra nalga?
> el de enmedio es hippy....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81

PCP IS VERY EXPLOSIVE


----------



## REGAL81

ITS OK BELINDA 
I GOT THE ONE WITH THE BELT BOTTOMS


----------



## REGAL81

VATOS LOCOS FOR EVER
CAN U BUY ME A LOWRIDER WHEN I GROW UP


----------



## 585960

PILLSBURY DOUGHBOY IS BACK IN TOWN !!!

BACK FOR GOOD HOLMES !!


----------



## joeycutlass




----------



## Locutt78

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@May 16 2011, 09:30 PM~20567283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm takin back my rent money...wit interest :angry:


----------



## devious syn

I wonder if they even realize how much this movie means to so many people and how famous it would be many years later...to have the pine tree there is just like wow..


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## woeone23

You here that lighting the cripple came all the way back to collect your gambling debt.....ooo ill pay my debt.....on if he shows me his falsey.....come on boy show that stump...



This hear my **** dog... get them *****....


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## 214monte

:cheesy:


----------



## maximus63

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@May 23 2011, 01:47 AM~20608296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## PIGEON

WE SHALL CALL THIS CLASS ...AMERICAN HISTORY ....X


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 25 2011, 09:17 PM~20630327
> *WE SHALL CALL THIS CLASS ...AMERICAN HISTORY ....X
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## joeycutlass

i bet you didn't used to fight so hard when big al used to do this.

spit shine that shoe boy, your going to be my personal arron boy. look around you half breed ondas finished carlos works for me everyday he brings more onda soldiers.

hut hut go deep 

10 cents a fucking hour that **** warden ain't getting nickles worth of overtime outa me


----------



## Cuban Dave

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@May 25 2011, 11:58 PM~20631034
> *i bet you didn't used to fight so hard when big al used to do this.
> 
> spit shine that shoe boy, your going to be my personal arron boy. look around you half breed ondas finished carlos works for me everyday he brings more onda soldiers.
> 
> hut hut go deep
> 
> 10 cents a fucking hour that **** warden ain't getting nickles worth of overtime outa me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I bet yall didnt realize that was Billy Bob Thorton on the right.


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@May 25 2011, 10:58 PM~20631034
> *i bet you didn't used to fight so hard when big al used to do this.
> 
> spit shine that shoe boy, your going to be my personal arron boy. look around you half breed ondas finished carlos works for me everyday he brings more onda soldiers.
> 
> hut hut go deep
> 
> 10 cents a fucking hour that **** warden ain't getting nickles worth of overtime outa me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## woeone23

> _Originally posted by Cuban Dave_@May 26 2011, 06:20 PM~20636462
> *I bet yall didnt realize that was Billy Bob Thorton on the right.
> *


Maybe you didn't but the frist time I ever seen it I was like no way its billy bong thorton


----------



## REGAL81

HEY GUERO FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## luvict60

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@May 14 2011, 12:08 PM~20551690
> *que le dijo una nalga al otra nalga?
> el de enmedio es hippy....lol
> *


  :uh: :ugh: :rant: :shhh:


----------



## Cuban Dave

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@May 27 2011, 07:26 AM~20639471
> *Maybe you didn't but the frist time I ever seen it I was like no way its billy bong thorton
> *


Maybe you didnt know it was him either cause he was not that popular back then when this first came out


----------



## Cuban Dave

And you also need a spell check homie:finger: before you check out on some one (billy Bong? Thorton) really?


----------



## vengence

one of my favorite movies of all times,gonna have to watch it again tonight,lol just watched it saturday night after work


----------



## woeone23

Cuban Dave said:


> And you also need a spell check homie:finger: before you check out on some one (billy Bong? Thorton) really?


Oooooh here we go you ain't never seen HALF BAKED dude..... the name was a joke and when I did see the movie for the 1st time I did know who he was....I got like 3000 movies and counting bro I watch a lot shit...

So why don't you take off your leg and get a book off the top shelf.....or go bust some dope dealers you'll be on the 6 o'clock news...


----------



## Cuban Dave

woeone23 said:


> Oooooh here we go you ain't never seen HALF BAKED dude..... the name was a joke and when I did see the movie for the 1st time I did know who he was....I got like 3000 movies and counting bro I watch a lot shit...
> 
> So why don't you take off your leg and get a book off the top shelf.....or go bust some dope dealers you'll be on the 6 o'clock news...


I did see half baked and i remember that part. See i got a sense of humor.But you came on my thread and said that i didnt know it was Billy Bob and i did the first time i seened it. when i said that i was referring on who didnt know so why dont you go play with the polar bears.You should be riding with me not fucking with me.


----------



## woeone23

Cuban Dave said:


> I did see half baked and i remember that part. See i got a sense of humor.But you came on my thread and said that i didnt know it was Billy Bob and i did the first time i seened it. when i said that i was referring on who didnt know so why dont you go play with the polar bears.You should be riding with me not fucking with me.


VATOS LOCOS FOREVER......hey cruz will you buy me a lowrider when you get rich...hey cruz hey cruz....


----------



## KrazyVatosSa

The mural is stored away in San Antonio by the artist Adan Hernandez. He is about to come out with a t-shirt line along with Jesse Borrego!


----------



## dj kurse 1

Were gonna celebrate a big mexican holiday
Which one you talking about
Dia de los muertos
Means what now
Day of the dead....
Bad ass movie


----------



## ljlow82

KrazyVatosSa said:


> The mural is stored away in San Antonio by the artist Adan Hernandez. He is about to come out with a t-shirt line along with Jesse Borrego!


i had seen a couple of them on craiglist awhile back the painting that he won the award on the movie


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

American me is better. I aint never pick no grapes, but I sure did cut me a bunch. FOR GOODTIMES!


----------



## playboi13

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> American me is better. I aint never pick no grapes, but I sure did cut me a bunch. FOR GOODTIMES!


they are completely equal...


----------



## texas12064

It's cheaptimes homie.


----------



## jdfx1

Blood in blood out funny shit I don't remember laughing on American me


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

:roflmao::ninjaass the wire, or how about when he butt :fool2::worship:raped his old lady:tears::boink::roflmao:


jdfx1 said:


> Blood in blood out funny shit I don't remember laughing on American me


----------



## woeone23

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> :roflmao::ninjaass the wire, or how about when he butt :fool2::worship:raped his old lady:tears::boink::roflmao:


the only one man euff to walk the yard alonnne....


----------



## woeone23

Cuban Dave said:


> I did see half baked and i remember that part. See i got a sense of humor.But you came on my thread and said that i didnt know it was Billy Bob and i did the first time i seened it. when i said that i was referring on who didnt know so why dont you go play with the polar bears.You should be riding with me not fucking with me.



officer be careful you might get a ticket for indecent exposure. ..


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## BigRob33

You're the sucker that dusted spider??? Well if a rep is what your looking for killer... Then I'm the man you want.... Mira!!! Tres puntos like spider... I'm the boogie man!!!! He pissed in his pants.... Pinche Vato Loco get the F out of here before I make you my Beach!!!.. he's tres puntos Ese!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLYxLOOPS

Lmao!!!!


----------



## globalermustafa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47W530bmdDM

That's true everywhere, not only in USA, in Germany it is so, you are a German comes the police not once, but at a foreigners are immediately several police officers there.
If a white Wass makes it sees no police, but a black or Mexicans suddenly happen Extereme things with the non-white people, this is totally shit.
Orales for Ever by me,... [email protected]


----------



## globalermustafa

That's true everywhere, not only in USA, in Germany it is so, you are a German comes the police not once, but at a foreigners are immediately several police officers there.
If a white Wass makes it sees no police, but a black or Mexicans suddenly happen Extereme things with the non-white people, this is totally shit.
Orales for Ever by me,... [email protected],
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47W530bmdDM


----------



## globalermustafa

I want to search the tree in the photo where I can find it in Los Angeles, can anybody here help me ??


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

you looking for hospitality holmes, pos sabes que. there is a can of chinga tu madre at the table, why don't you go help your self- best quote of teh whole movie


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

PIGEON said:


> WE SHALL CALL THIS CLASS ...AMERICAN HISTORY ....X


:roflmao:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

"SPIDER PUTO, YOU PAINT OUR WALL WE'LL PAINT YOUR ASS ESE"!!!! (Cruz)... I know he plays a artist in the movie, but why would he want to paint a picture of spiders ass


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS said:


> "SPIDER PUTO, YOU PAINT OUR WALL WE'LL PAINT YOUR ASS ESE"!!!! (Cruz)... I know he plays a artist in the movie, but why would he want to paint a picture of spiders ass


Perhaps he might paint him like a "aztec princess" :fool2:


----------



## Droop408

Is you ascared of me spider?!?!
Timeless movie.


----------

